# Need help with my newly acquired Helwan M951



## Mister_Torgue (Sep 14, 2018)

*Need help with my newly acquired Maadi Helwan Brigadier*

Hello all. I saw a Maadi Helwan Brigadier while my 4473 for a PS90 was being processed and because I like oddball stuff I decided to pick it up too. I need some help because information seems to be scarce. My general questions/comments are below so thanks in advance for any help! :mrgreen:


How do I determine the DOB? I cannot find a serial number decoder or production number lookup online to determine the mfg date/year. My serial begins with 111XXXX if that helps.
I believe my locking block is not cracked after examination but I could use a picture of what one looks like cracked just to be sure I'm good. Google wasn't very friendly to me.
Other than the block retaining screw/locking block or cheap plastic easy-to-crack grip issue are there other areas of the pistol I need to watch out for?
It is an INTERARMS import but without any Arabic writing so it is likely fully an Egyptian made commercial variant. Anyway to confirm this?
Do any of the Beretta M1951 parts, specifically barrel/locking block, slide interchange on the Helwan?

Pictures are below for reference.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How 'bout a couple of close-up shots of the (possibly) cracked locking block?
Show me the (possible) crack.

I can't tell much from the photos you posted.

I do not know whether Beretta parts will work, but I suspect that they will.
The Egyptian manufacture of the gun was licensed by Beretta.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

A lot of these were imported and sold by distributors. Unfortunately, the manufacturing was not up to Beretta standards and these pistols were notorious for cracked locking blocks and other problems like cracked frames. I don't remember anyone on the various Curio & Relic Forums being particularly pleased with their purchase of one. You might checking around on these for more information.


----------



## Mister_Torgue (Sep 14, 2018)

If anyone needs me to try and take more closeup photos of something please let me know!



Steve M1911A1 said:


> How 'bout a couple of close-up shots of the (possibly) cracked locking block?
> Show me the (possible) crack.
> 
> I can't tell much from the photos you posted.
> ...


My apologies, those photos were to just to show the version I have. I do not believe my locking block is cracked but was hoping to see if anyone else had that issue in the past and could post a picture so I know what to look for. Hope that helps.



Tangof said:


> A lot of these were imported and sold by distributors. *Unfortunately, the manufacturing was not up to Beretta standards and these pistols were notorious for cracked locking blocks* and other problems like cracked frames. I don't remember anyone on the various Curio & Relic Forums being particularly pleased with their purchase of one. You might checking around on these for more information.


^ This is what I've heard. I'll check out those forums too. I buy the older stuff, fairly frequently since I started collecting, so if I can get a little range fun with it and it blows up I can always hang it on the wall. I *think* mine is in pretty good shape all things considering. Frame isn't cracked that I can see either so that's a plus. My number 1 thing on this though is to determine when it was manufactured then worrying about the locking block. It bugs me that I cannot figure this out...


----------



## Mister_Torgue (Sep 14, 2018)

Dropped him off at my local gunsmith today I send all my surplus stuff to for a once over. I should hopefully get it back sometime next week in time for me to take it to the range the following week (or so). Had to buy a Triple K cheap aftermarket mag since I was unable to locate a factory mag in time (gunsmith test fires it if I request it). I'm watching a couple of auctions on ebay/gunbroker on original factory mags, waiting to get a fill clean bill of health before I invest money in a factory mag as well as some wood grips. 

Any recommendations on whether to take 115gr, 124gr or 147gr to the range with this thing? Or should I bring a box of each and see what it likes?


----------



## Wess13 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey There, I know this post is from a while back.. But I'm pretty sure I'm the only one in the world who can answer most of your questions.

I've even undertook the effort of getting the locking blocks reproduced.

Hit me up if you need more info


----------



## tsmgguy (3 mo ago)

Old thread, I know. HELWAN M951 pistols produced by Maadi for the Egyptian military are marked HELWAN 9mm A.R.E. (Arab Republic of Egypt) or U.A.R. (United Arab Republic). Serial numbers and right-side slide markings are in Arabic. Later pistols made for the commercial market have English markings, including the serial number and the words, "Made in Egypt". These later guns are the ones that tend to have problems with breaking locking blocks. They'll also generally have cast slides. The earlier license built military pieces have forged slides that will ring like a bell when disassembled and tapped.


----------

